# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ulet numri i pikëve të pranimit për në Kanada

## Henri

Kjo nuk eshte teme qe ka shume vend per diskutim, megjithate nga rendesia qe ka, mendova ta postoj ne krye te forumit.


*MINISTRI I EMIGRACIONIT NE KANADA UL PIKET E PRANIMIT PER EMIRGANTET QE DUAN TE VIJNE NE KANADA DHE GJITHASHTU PROPOZON NDRYSHIME NE VENDIMET E MARRA NDAJ APLIKANTEVE PER ARESYE EKONOMIKE TE PREKUR NGA SISTEMI 75 PIKESH I VENE NE ZBATIM ME 28 QERSHOR 2002.

Ottawa, 18 Shtator, 2003 - Denis Coderre, Minister i Emigracionit ne Kanada, sot shpalli nje vendim shume te rendesishem dhe sugjerime ne lidhje me Aktin e Mbrojtjes se Rrefugjateve dhe Emigrimit ne Kanada (IRPA). Ky Minister njoftoi nje pershtatje te pragut kalues per aplikantet e specializuar (Economy Class). Gjithashtu po sot, ai propozoi masa te reja per perzgjedhjen e atyre aplikanteve qe u procesuan nën Aktin e meparshem te Emigracionit dhe u ndikuan nga pasojat e tranzicionit nje pasuan zbatimin e ndryshimeve te prezantuara ne 28 Qershor, 2002. 
Ministria vendosi pragun kualifikues te Emigrimit Ekonomik ne 75 pike kur sistemi i ri i perzgjedhjes hyri ne fuqi ne 28 Qershor te vitit te kaluar. Sot, Ministri e zbriti kete prag ne 67 pike. Minimumi i pikeve te nevojshme per t'u kualifikuar per emigrim ne Kanada per ata aplikante te kesaj kategorie, per te cilet nje vendim perzgjedhes nuk eshte marre akoma, do te jete gjithashtu 67 pike.

Ky minimum i ri parashikohet te sjelle perfitime te konsiderueshme per ekonomine kanadeze si dhe do te mundet te plotesoje kuoten vjetore te pranimeve te percaktuar nga shteti kanadez.* 

Nje levizje shume vendimtare kjo per nje shtet i cili eshte ndertuar e mbahet nga emigrante. Ne te njejten kohe, duke konsideruar presionin e vazhdueshem te US mbi shtrengimin e ligjeve kanadeze te emigracionit, do te shtoja qe eshte dhe nje manover shume guximtare e per t'u admiruar. 

Ju lutem njoftoni ata qe njihni te cilet aplikuan per emigrim ne Kanada ne 2001-2002 dhe morren nje pergjigje negative pas 28 qershorit pasi mund te perfitojne nga ndryshimet.

Shkrimi me lart u perkthye nga une dhe per te evituar ndonje ndryshim ne permbajtje gjate perkthimit (amator) do t'u rekomandoja te lexonit "Toronto Star" per nje lajm me te sakte e me detajues.

Fat te mbare gjithe aplikanteve shqiptare!

----------


## une jam Z...

Mund te duket si sihariq ky lajm po kjo eshte fatkeqesi per Shqiperine. Kanadaja me sistemin qe ka dhe po na i merr te gjithe te shkolluarit dhe me kete ulje pikesh ikja do jete me masive.
Tani une vete jam ne Amerike dhe ta quaj kete lajm fatkeqesi eshte hipokrizi po Shqiperia nuk mund te behet kurre nqs nuk ndalon ne nje fare menyre hemorragjine trunore qe e ka pllakosur keto 13 vite e fundit.

----------


## glaukus 001

Shkojne shqiptaret e lulezojne vende te tjera kurse shtepia jone andej mezi mbahet ne kembe. Vete llotaria amerikane e vizave shpall me shume fitues pikerisht nga Shqiperia e varfer dhe me popullsi te vogel. Dhe pastaj pyesim veten pse nuk ecen me shpejt perpara vendi yne.
Si duhet ta marrim kete si reklame apo ''ndihmese'' per ata shpirta qe nuk dine se per ke shtet ti harxhojne milionat e emigrimit ?!?
Kanadaja eshte si nje lloj Amerike e dyte po pak socialiste/ me kapitalizem me te ''bute'' se kjo e fundit ...
Le qe rrime e shkruajme ne ketu po ata qe e kane ndare mendjen per te ikur do ikin se nuk jemi ne ne kepucet/hallet e tyre.

----------


## Henri

Sa mire flisni juve, kur e keni bere ne plan te ktheheni qe te lini vend per te tjeret per te ndryshuar jeten e tyre e per rikthim sa me te shpejte ne Shqiperi?

----------


## glaukus 001

Tja kishe bere edhe ti vetes tende kete pyetje e te na kishe dhene pergjigje mqs e fillove kete teme ne perkrahje te emigracionit. Apo ke deshire te shtohet bashkesia shqiptare ne Toronto dhe te ndihesh si ne shtepi?   :buzeqeshje: 
Le qe ku te kthehen disa qe kane me shume te njohur e fis jashte Shqiperise se brenda saj ...

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Henri_ 
> *Sa mire flisni juve, kur e keni bere ne plan te ktheheni qe te lini vend per te tjeret per te ndryshuar jeten e tyre e per rikthim sa me te shpejte ne Shqiperi?*


Henri te kehilloj te akuzosh ne njejes pasi une e pranova hipokrizine time me lart.  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Henri

Pergjigja ime ishte pak e shkurter mbreme (nate hesapi) megjithate kur lexova te dyja pergjigjet tuaja ai ishte reagimi i pare qe me erdhi ne mend. Fundja nje fjale e thene sinqerisht per mua ka me shume vlere.

Ata qe kane ndermend te ikin nga Shqiperia, do te ikin ne nje menyre apo tjetren. Sa per ajken e trurit shqiptar, une me gjithe zemer i uroj qe t'u vleresohet puna edhe aty jashte ku shkojne, e te mos detyrohen te marrin malet e gomonet. Dua qe te ndihen te vleresuar per ate qe jane, te kuptojne se truri respektohet ne bote e kerkohet, nuk perbuzet. 
Ata qe kane ndermend te kthehen ne Shqiperi, do te kthehen. Une vete kam plan te rri dhe ndonje 3-5 vjet ketu ku jam, e pastaj do te kthehem (deshire kjo me lart).

Zara, ti e kishe mbuluar ca te trashin me te hollin  :buzeqeshje:  megjithate te dyja pergjigjet m'u duken pak mekanike per subjektin ne fjale. 

Shqiptaret shkojne e lulezojne vende te tjera? Pse? Filizin qe te lulezoje e ushqen toka. Token ka dy faktore qe e pjellojne: mema natyre dhe dora e bujkut. Meqe fara jone lulezon vende te tjera dmth qe qenka farë e shendoshe. Natyra po na ka falur nje cope parajse. Bujku miq, bujkun na e ka kapur euforizmi dhe i duket se ka lindur per pune te tjera, me te medha. 

Nejse, une jetoj ne Vancouver, i cili ka nje komunitet shume me te vogel se Toronto.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kiki

Amin te behet realitet!!!!

----------


## ILovePejaa

Pershendetje !

Nuk jam perkrases i emigracioni por as nuk jam kunder emigracioni. Cdo njeri kam mundesi te marre vendimin per emigrim, por nje gje po ju theme, si ne Shqiperi ashtu edhe ne Kosove, ne nje shtrese te madhe te popullesise, eshte nje mjerim.

Kafsha qe s'ka perdillet eshte oj vella mjerimi.

Sa i perket emigrateve, ata kane mundesi te ndihmoj atdheun ne cdo pikepamje, nje fond i perbashket i organizuar nga nje komision i posaqem parlamentare do te ishte i mjaftushem. 10 dollar ne jave apo ne muaj nga cdo emigrante i punesuar do te ishte kontributi i cili sipas mendimit time do ta ndryshonte ardhmerin e atdheut tone, Fondi do te ishte i mjaftushem per ndertimin e shkollave, rrugeve, etj dhe ne kete menyer vendet te punes do te hapen. Mungon nje nisem, nismet duhet te marrin njerezit qe jane apolitik, intelektualet ne mergim dhe te propozohet Parlamentit Shqiptar dhe ne kete menyer, te krijohet nje komision parlamentare nga partite me te medha qe kane vendet ne parlament.

Ne munges te kohes...

----------


## Fringo

Ah mor I love Peja.
Po ja shembujt i kemi, jo qe politikanet tane i njohim mire, por le te shohim rastin e Fondit per Kosoven, ose 3% sic quhej me perkedheli.
Sot e ksaj dite, akuzohen mileti se i kan vjedh ato pare kan bo qef.
E njejta gje do ndodhte dhe ne Shqiperi, ne mos me keq.
Kur paret u vodhen per Kosoven, qe luftonte per ekzistence, c'mendon se do ndodhe me pare per SHqiperine?
Nuk i kan mungu paret e ndihmat Shqiperise, po i kan mngu njerezit me karakter, dhe ktu fajin e kemi vete, se vete i zgjedhim.
E vetmja gje qe e shpeton ate vend, eshte shtim i nje neni ne kushtetute ku ndalohet shteti te kete biznese, monopole, e prona.
Gjithshka te privatizohet, tu kthehet toka pronareve te ligjshem kjo i sjell te tjerat, shif Ameriken, dhe ajo ne fillim ka qene rremuje hesapi, po privati i stabilizon gjerat, se shteti e ka mendjen te harxhoje.
Nejse ky eshte mendimi im modest.

O Henro, ne ca bazohet sistemi i pikeve?

----------


## Albo

Emigracioni ka pasoja negative ne planin afatshkurter por ne te njejten kohe perben edhe investimin me te madh kombetar per nje te ardhme me te mire ne trojet shqiptare. Shqiptaret qe emigrojne nuk ikin nga malli por nga halli dhe atje ku shkojne gjejne ato mundesi per pune, shkolle, jete me te mire qe nuk e kane ne Shqiperi.

Ne nje Shqiperi qe prodhon vetem krim e kriminele aktualisht, emigrimi eshte rruga e vetme per ti shpetuar realitetit shqiptar. Kthimi i shtetit ligjor ne Shqiperi, do te jete edhe sinjali per nje kthim ne mase te shqiptareve ne Shqiperi, fenomen ky qe ndodhi ne 1996 kur Shqiperia pesoi nje bum ne inisiativen e lire fale emigranteve te kthyer qe hapnin biznese te vogla me kapitalin dhe eksperiencen e fituar ne perendim si emigrante.

Albo

----------


## Newhost

ore glaukus !! & te tjere !!! pse mo e keqja shqiperise nga emigracioni po vjen?
e keqja eshte brenda dhe drejton shqiperine. prandaj ata jane njerezit qe i "debojne" intelektualet. 

po ta marrim nga ana ekonomike: pjesa me e madhe e te ardhurave te shqiperise vjen nga ata qe ju nuk doni te ikin , dhe po te mos iknin dhe te qendronin vetem sa do te shtohej papunesia dhe varferia se do kishim me shume njerez te papune dhe te varfer.

kurse ju na i beni sikur shqiperia eshte vendi i mundesive dhe emigrantet jane tradhtare

----------


## glaukus 001

Ke te drejte se dukemi sikur po anojme pak nga deshira qe shqiptaret te mos largohen. Por po te lexosh me kujdes te tera fjalite ndoshta do ndeshesh edhe shqetesimn se keta qe do ikin nuk do kthehen te gjithe sidomos intelektualet qe mund te rregullohen me pune te mira ... rroge e jete e lehte.

Ne fakt nuk mund te kete perparim pa emigracion se jo vetem nxjerrim buken e familjes por edhe marrim kulture e dije mbi perendimin a lindjen a kudo qofte qe keni shkuar ...

Mua me ngacmoi kontrasti i largimit ne mase dhe ndryshimi vihet re jo larg por tek fqinji yne.

Ja nje artikull nga BBC-ja:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3202259.stm

dhe sidomos fjalet e atij bujkut te thjeshte:

[quote]
"This is a citrus grove: oranges and citrus fruit. I sell them but I make very little money, *because the market is filled with Greek products," he said. 

"And that's where my children are, they are working in Greece.* 

dhe me poshte jep nje fakt domethenes - varferia po ndihmohet nga politikat qe po ndjek edhe Bashkimi Europian me fermeret tane dhe se ku perfundojne ne te vertete parate qe na jepen si ndihme:

_Well, you can blame endemic poverty, decades of barmy communism, a hopeless infrastructure. 

Those are all true. But there's also the 40-billion-euro Common Agricultural Policy: the vast system of subsidies that bankrolls European Union Agriculture. 

Even where Albanian farmers are doing their best to mimic Greek farming methods, they are finding it almost unbearably tough. 

On a farm in Xare, the fruit growers have joined forces to buy heavy equipment and to cultivate on a bigger scale._ 



"They have no proper papers and that means I cannot see them and they cannot see me. They've left to build a better life; they have nothing to do here. It's difficult, really difficult.'' 

The European Union does give Albania some financial help - around *60 million euros a year.*

But a lot of that money goes toward financing the EU's big concern of the moment - the fight against illegal migration. 

Most Albanians are keen on joining, but at the same time many blame the EU now for adding to their ills. 

Ja pra se edhe KONKURRENCA po na mbyt disi dhe jo vetem Qeveria/te tona ...

----------


## une jam Z...

Glaukus ke bere vertet mire qe e ke sjelle kete artikull pasi eshte shume domethenes per te pasqyruar "the big picture" ne Shqiperi edhe ne vendet e tjera te varfera. 
Eshte shume kollaj ti vesh fajin nje qeverie te nje vendi te vogel si jokompetente por kur sheh konkurencen qe ka perballe eshte pothuajse e pamundur per ne te ecim perpara qofshin ne pushtet demokrate a socialiste.

----------


## bucibuci

Do me pelqente shume qe te gjithe Shqiptaret qe kane emigruar ne greqi te kapin 67 pikshin .Besoj do ndiheshin me mire ne kanada sdo kishin frike nga * fshesat*

----------


## Reiart

U BE DETI KOS !!??
Sot per sot Shqiperia eshte nje Kolumbi e vogel. Te ardhmen t'ja leme kohes. Ishalla rrojme dhe e shohim zonje.

----------


## Shkupi

Nje gje e kam kuptuar ketyre viteve te fundit.DEMAGOGJIA nuk ka fund te shqiptaret.Te gjithe qe shkruajne me lart kunder emigracionit jane ne emigracion.Ne kemi problem me vehten tone.Ne trojet tona nuk ben, eshte mjerim ndersa ne anen tjeter ne shitemi patriot te medhenj gjoja atdhetare qe neper klubet shqiptare anembane botes me gote raki kendojme kengen "kthehuni" dehemi  e bijme ne gjum dhe te nesermen fillojme dite te re duke thene rrofte gurbeti.Prandaj sipas te dhenave te IWPR gjate dhjetevjecarit nga Shqiperia jane trafikuar 100 mije qenie njerezore shumica per prostitucion apo shitje organesh,prandaj krimi ne familje eshte ne rritje dhe cdo dite kemi vrasje makabre brenda celules familjare,prandaj prandaj...deri ne pafund.Dicka me neve nuk ben dhe cdo njeri ketu ne forum qofshim edhe 100 persona le te mendojme mire para se te flasim apo bejme dicka.Nese une personalisht e kam mire punen por fqiu im jo atehere as une nuk e kam punen mire.

----------


## Dejviandersen

E di qe je e mire ti Henri?
  O i madhi zot,ruana nga patriotizmi i rrem!

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

*Thone  qe  ne  kanada  bejne  raki te  mire  po eshte  e  vertet   do vete  ti  luaj  fene*

----------


## Henri

Plako, atje ku behet rakia e mire vete -60C ne dimer  :buzeqeshje: 

Se shpejti do postoj edhe sistemin e pikeve si dhe formularin per emigrim ne Kanada te perkthyer ne shqip.

----------

